# FREE short fiction from A.D. Bloom - SomCon 1



## A.D. Bloom (Apr 2, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/SomCon-1-ebook/dp/B007K80A1E
When a beautiful navy interrogator and a super-intelligent sperm whale decide Parker Huang is just what they need to save the world from an invasion of little green men, he's kidnapped by a SEAL team and drafted into a bizarre, off-world mission where his ultimate sci-fi fantasies are fulfilled.
This 5200 word short story is also available in The Atomic Playboy, eight short stories by A.D. Bloom. (121 pages, kindle, 2.99)

AND



*FREE TODAY(3/23/12)!!!*Hunting Mr. Old Sack Bones
http://www.amazon.com/ Hunting-Mr-Sack-Bones-ebook/dp/ B007N7B36S
In this dark fantasy short story from A.D. Bloom, an urban shaman rides currents of fate up the California coast to save another like him from Mr. Old Sack Bones, the soul-sucking creature that rises up from Underneath to stalk those who do not know their nature.
This kindle edition also includes the short story Only Suckers Call It Luck, in which aliens arrive during Earth's last days and privately offer each person on the planet a chance to escape the vulgar, erupting sun and certain death.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on your book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## A.D. Bloom (Apr 2, 2011)

FREE TODAY(3/23/12)!!!
Hunting Mr. Old Sack Bones
http://www.amazon.com/ Hunting-Mr-Sack-Bones-ebook/dp/ B007N7B36S
In this dark fantasy short story from A.D. Bloom, an urban shaman rides currents of fate up the California coast to save another like him from Mr. Old Sack Bones, the soul-sucking creature that rises up from Underneath to stalk those who do not know their nature.
This kindle edition also includes the short story Only Suckers Call It Luck, in which aliens arrive during Earth's last days and privately offer each person on the planet a chance to escape the vulgar, erupting sun and certain death.


----------

